# porsche cayman s...or RS4? (now with 1/4 mile vid!)



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

which would you choose and why?

ive ha my eye on an rs4 for a while, but there is also a 335bhp porsche cayman s thats taken my eye, anyone had any experience with either of these cars?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Mate those cars are worlds apart!!

It all depends on your lifestyle and current situation.

If you're a late 30's, married with kids kinda guy who still likes to boot it a bit, then go for the RS4.

If you're in finance, a lower league football player for a middle-aged man having a mid-life crisis, then get the Caymen.

I'd personally have either car! :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats a tough one. What shape rs4 are you looking at? I like the Cayman S but for the price of them I would buy a 993. I would more than likely take the rs4 avant all day though


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i would pick an rs4 over a 911!!

deffo rs4


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

ha ha yes i usually dont like the cayman, but this one is pretty nice, black, been lowered on c4s wheels, whith a few engine mods from a 991 cup car, its tempting me.

and im 21, not in finance, and i dont play for Norwich lol

but then the rs4 is such a brute, looking at the new shape one, 420bhp v8


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

21 and looking at those cars - fair play! I'd test drive them both and go for the one that gives you the bigger grin.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont really see a comparison,, if you like the cayman, then what are you even considering the horrible big audi plank for !!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i really like the cayman, its what i want to go for next possibly but the rs4 saloon's in blue or red are awesome but i would wait to have one till im older and got kids, be a great allround car


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cayman  Awesome drivers car and with the right tweaks a 911 chaser if not keeper upper wither 

Charlie


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

What an envious dilema too be in, i've always and still likethe RS4 (especially the Avant) Caymen S never thought about these but a work mate of mine has just bought a black one with 19" wheels and it looks the dogs bo****ks,but when all said and done i would go for an early 997


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

likewise mate, ALWAYS loved the rs4, never liked the cayman.....but then i found this one





































 viewing it tomorow hopefully :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY man


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Proof once again that I'm in the wrong pissing job.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Get the Cayman - it feels so right.


----------



## cliff browne (Feb 9, 2010)

Porsche or Audi.....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I had a Cayman S for a couple of years. It's the most capable car I've driven. I preferred it to the 997 C2S/C4S.

The example you're looking at looks rather pleasing to the eye. But I simply can't understand how you're debating such contrasting cars. A fast, 4WD tank, versus a mid-engined, RWD, 2 seater.

Utterly rank interior though. You're too young for tan leather!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cliff browne said:


> Porsche or Audi.....


its not that Audi s are badly built or anything like that,, just that they are so bloody borong !!!


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

well....can safely say its the best sounding car i have ever heard.....its got a remus race exhaust a remap, and the whole intake plenium etc is off a 911 gt3 cup car.......and i wasnt a fan of the interior at first...but it really sets the car appart....

oh and i bought it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

pick it up next week


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MTW said:


> ......and i wasnt a fan of the interior at first...but it really sets the car appart....


Sets it apart from what? A Cayman S with a nice interior?

I'm kidding, good choice. You won't regret it. I'll keep my eyes (and ears!) open for you


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

well i havent seen any cayman S that lookes like it!!!! :mrgreen:

cheers.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lucky man,, wish it was me,, i hope to get one in a few years after the TT,, love them !!!
photos please when you get it !!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1582855.htm


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

That's the one! Done deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It does look a treat.

Any danger of getting the rear wiper removed? They look clumsy in my opinion, and are totally unnecessary.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Widget said:


> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1582855.htm


thanks mate,,   ,,, but that interior,   ,, how old do you have to be to like that,,, :wink: :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I think it was Clarkson who said that a black Brera with tan interior would result in him 'nursing a semi'!

So, about 50!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Max  so the payout was pretty decent then 

Charlie


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Widget said:


> It does look a treat.
> 
> Any danger of getting the rear wiper removed? They look clumsy in my opinion, and are totally unnecessary.


exactly what i was thinking...looks horrid....i think it was an optional extra to HAVE a rear windscreen wiper so probably easy to get rid....im used to driving without one now


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MTW said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > It does look a treat.
> ...


It was/is. I never specced one when ordering mine. Look gash, don't they?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

mega gash....what was the original owner smoking when she choose that..."i know what this car needs.....a massive shit looking rear windcreen wiper that looks like its come of the front of a transit van"


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I like the colour combination, saw the ad on Pistonheads last week when I was having a look around, car was from Middlesex I think from memory?

I've been toying with the idea of looking at a Cayman but they all semm to be in such boring colour combinations black or silver with black interior. I know your buying the car for it's performance and handling but who wants to sit in a black hole while your doing it.

E


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

E said:


> boring colour combinations


Boring or timeless?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

yea it was in middlesex, and i agree, like i said, caymans dont really do if for me in standard trim, but this one have been lowwered 30mm and has the c4s wheels, carbon spoiler and that interiour i think it looks very different!, but it also has 340 bhp rather than 270! which is the main plus! :mrgreen:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Caymans S up to model year 2009 have 295 ps 2009 model year on have 320 ps
Get the cayman you won't regret it.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > boring colour combinations
> ...


Timeless as is back in the dark ages :lol:

E


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Hark said:


> Proof once again that I'm in the wrong pissing job.


Yeah but i dont think id want to do his job!! Offshore roped access NDT inspector.... i believe that means swinging by a rope hundreds of feet above the floor!!! Ill stick to my CTR hahaha :lol:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

lol usually a hundred or so feet above the north sea you mean :mrgreen:


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

MTW said:


> lol usually a hundred or so feet above the north sea you mean :mrgreen:


lol, concrete or water, not many would have the balls to do it - good luck with whichever car you decide on mate. :mrgreen:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers bud, already bought the cayman :mrgreen: hopefully picking it up next week


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the offshore industry too. Which company do you work for? Which platforms have you visited recently?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Why has no one ask what your insurance quote is and what you do for a living? :lol:


----------



## mestonian (Jul 6, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Why has no one ask what your insurance quote is and what you do for a living? :lol:


see above for the occupation, but as for insurance, if he can afford that car i very much doubt insurance will be an issue :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> I'm in the offshore industry too. Which company do you work for? Which platforms have you visited recently?


I'm in the offshore industry too!!!

Callcentres! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

been onshore for a while doing the same think, just got a job with C.A.D starting in a few week, not sure what rig ill be on yet, just know it will be in the north sea off aberdeen...

and yes the insurance is a complete joke [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MTW said:


> been onshore for a while doing the same think, just got a job with C.A.D starting in a few week, not sure what rig ill be on yet, just know it will be in the north sea off aberdeen...
> 
> and yes the insurance is a complete joke [smiley=bomb.gif]


£4K+ ?

Charlie


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

not quite, around 3.5k..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but the tt was already almost 2k so its not as big a hit as i thought, still a hard one to swallow


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MTW said:


> not quite, around 3.5k..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but the tt was already almost 2k so its not as big a hit as i thought, still a hard one to swallow


OUCH [smiley=bigcry.gif] bugger it it's worth it  are you selling the TT? as I know you are a regional rep for the TTOC ?

Charlie


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

im not really sure what im going to do with the TT at the moment, deciding weather or not to sell it, ive put so much money into it i dont know if i could bare seeing it go


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the cost of these two?

in my position with a little one, it has to be the RS4 Avant ;-)

if it was a porsche, how about an earlier 911 c4s?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

around the 30,000 mark, already chosen the porsche :mrgreen:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

MTW said:


> around the 30,000 mark, already chosen the porsche :mrgreen:


porsche defo a good choice for a young lad

get the rs4 avant when you need it ;-)


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

yea i think so too mate, got to be done, cant wait to pick it up! cheers bud


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

That is a stunning looking car very good choice 8)


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmm im starting to get "unsettled" that i havent scratched that RS4 itch! hopefully picking up the porsche on wednesday will make it go away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

MTW said:


> hmmm im starting to get "unsettled" that i havent scratched that RS4 itch! hopefully picking up the porsche on wednesday will make it go away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


cold shower budy !!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> hmmm im starting to get "unsettled" that i havent scratched that RS4 itch! hopefully picking up the porsche on wednesday will make it go away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


What!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on you got lots of years to scratch itches. That cayman is gorgeous


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MTW said:


> hmmm im starting to get "unsettled" that i havent scratched that RS4 itch! hopefully picking up the porsche
> on wednesday will make it go away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Trust me, you will _not_ be disappointed.


----------



## ASH_TT (Jun 8, 2003)

Must say Cayman S is defo a choice for me against the RS4 but you might say i am a bit bias as i work for a Porsche dealership and am using a Cayman S at the minute allthough we have just taken in a 57 plate 2.0 turbo TT in silver with an aero kit on it in as part ex for a Cayman S, and i must say i will be using that untill we sell it which being in the owners club 7 years ago and having owned two TT's i can't wait only prob being i am sure they will sell it quick as its a lovely car.


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

well....picked up the cayman today...and all i can say is WOOOOW :mrgreen:....i cant quite believe the sound and how loud it is! purely awesome :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

itch gone then? lol :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Good for you. I'll keep an eye (and ear) out for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers lads, ill get some photos up soon, and deffinatly a video! :mrgreen:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Taking it for a free day at Santa pod tomorow! A feature for redline, I entered to be chosen on the offchance they would want a Porsche, and it was chosen which was a surprise! It's a feature for the mag 1/4 mile and a sprint...with everything from fast road to race cars random collection, excited tho! I'll try and get some good pics and vids, and of course the times, however embarassing! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a vid of you on teh strip buddy. WIll upload and send u link 2morow


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh really? Hope it wasn't one of the first ones! Didn't see you there mate?were you driving, best I managed in the end was 13.1 pretty happy with that tho, beat the jamsport focus RS, and the green TTRS which was quite surprising, was an awesome day, some serious cars about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

first time ive got to hear what the car sounds like outside of the car!!....me like....


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

lovely car


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I wasnt there, mate was. He has uploaded it to you tube, so will try and rember to link it. Its not the one you have up.


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers mate, yea if you could find the link mate that would be awesome


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dont know if you can view this but here is the vid of you on strip mate

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... 9566132183


----------

